# Hawaii/Oahu bike rentals



## wheelerfreak (Nov 13, 2007)

Going to Oahu next month and would like to do a ride or two while we are out there. I've read the websites for rental companies, but does anyone have any experience with shops in the area or rides to suggest? Don't mind doing 50 miles a day and am not afraid of climbs, but have never rented or ridden in Hawaii. I plan on taking my shoes and pedals to put on whatever bike we rent and maybe mix in a road and MTN ride. Any suggestions appreciated!!


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope you found the info you were requesting... 

I've been to Oahu several times over the years as a tourist, but have never ridden bikes there. The island is (of course!) dramatically beautiful, 
with a wide variation of terrain and flora. It could and should be a bike riding mecca.... However, the memory that I have is that the island is 
largely "Bike Unfriendly". What I mean is that the traffic is horrible (2nd only to Los Angeles), and the roads are narrow, w/o bike lanes. 

Now, Hawaiians are very friendly and patient (for the most part), but my impression is that, in order to get anywhere on the island by bike... 
with the exception of cruising down a couple of blocks to the beach... you're pretty much going to need to be riding out in the lane, 
with a line of cars piling up behind you... Now, you do see bikes on the roads, but no where near the numbers of say, SoCal. I'm sure 
if you lived there, you would become accustomed. But for a tourist, it would be rather intimidating. 

I would love for someone more knowledgeable and more familiar with bike riding on Oahu to please chime in...


----------



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

Aloha, 
Riding on Oahu can be challenging, however if you are an experienced rider you should be able to get by with no problems. The roads are in poor shape in some areas, however if you ride east of the island, the roads are much nicer, and in some spots wider (Hawaii Kai). That road takes you on our annual century ride road thats held in September. 

If you want to rent a bike, The Bike Shop on King is a great source for the bikes as well as knowledge of the areas to avoid and ride.The attached link is a map from our advocacy group. http://www.hawaiibicyclingleague.org/content/oahu-bike-map

I hope this helps.

Mahalo.


----------

